

Why 'Total Geeks' Build Businesses Faster - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2007/sb20070924_257190.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories

======
jamiequint
Possibly because tech companies grow faster and most tech companies in the
early stages are lead by technologists. (aka "total geeks") This article is
full of watered down stats that mean nothing.

